# Some interesting rumours



## Cayal (Oct 27, 2008)

I came across some interesting rumours today:

If White Knight Chronicles does well, Sony wants to purchase Level 5.
God of War 3 teaser is how the game will look
GTA V could be PS3 exclusive.
Mass Effect 2 is multi-platform (I hope this is true).
X360 having a new feature that makes current games look better (upscaling I guess).
Gears of War 3 to PS3 as well (this has been a rumour for a long time since MS and Epic have a deal for 2 game exclusivity).

Unconfirmed but interesting.


----------



## Writers Blocked (Oct 27, 2008)

Cayal said:


> God of War 3 teaser is how the game will look



Just like Killzone 2 will look like the first E3 trailer



Cayal said:


> GTA V could be PS3 exclusive.



When Take Two decide they no longer enjoy making money, and while I wouldn't put anything past Sony, I don't think even their pockets are that deep.



Cayal said:


> Gears of War 3 to PS3 as well (this has been a rumour for a long time since MS and Epic have a deal for 2 game exclusivity



I might be wrong, but I think microsoft has some sort of ownership over the Gears IP. That would certainly put a spanner in the works. I'd say MGS4 on XBox is much more likely.



Cayal said:


> X360 having a new feature that makes current games look better (upscaling I guess).



As I understood it, current XBox 360 games could be designed to take advantage of the more powerful processing of the next console, essentially making them, "forward compatable." Their wording.


----------



## Cayal (Oct 27, 2008)

Writers Blocked said:


> Just like Killzone 2 will look like the first E3 trailer



Some say it looks better.





> When Take Two decide they no longer enjoy making money, and while I wouldn't put anything past Sony, I don't think even their pockets are that deep.



Sony don't buy exclusives. 
But it has to do with R* wanting to put all their maps from previous GTAs and have a MMO in the game. They don't think a plain DVD can have this so I am guessing it is telling Microsoft to upgrade or lose us.





> I might be wrong, but I think microsoft has some sort of ownership over the Gears IP. That would certainly put a spanner in the works. I'd say MGS4 on XBox is much more likely.



Epic own it.


----------



## Commonmind (Oct 28, 2008)

Writers Blocked said:


> Just like Killzone 2 will look like the first E3 trailer



That was a rumor started and propagated by the gaming press; Sony disclosed nothing when it came to the original E3 trailer -- as was also the case with the God of War 3 teaser.



> When Take Two decide they no longer enjoy making money, and while I wouldn't put anything past Sony, I don't think even their pockets are that deep.


At the end of the day the costs of developing multiplatform do not always benefit the developer, this is especially the case when you have to sacrifice your original vision in order to deliver that experience on another platform which is technologically inferior. In other words, if Rockstar feels the only way to push the series forward is to develop exclusively for the PS3, they may very well do so. They've cut the costs of multiplatform development and marketing and the fact that the next iteration of the game may be vastly superior to its predecessors will likely motivate consumers to purchase a PS3 where they otherwise would not.




> I might be wrong, but I think microsoft has some sort of ownership over the Gears IP. That would certainly put a spanner in the works. I'd say MGS4 on XBox is much more likely.


I think that's a poor assessment, on both fronts. Konami has reiterated, on multiple ocassions, that MGS 4 will remain exclusive to the PS3; unless Microsoft wants to take the dive and upgrade their optical drives, I don't see this happening until their next console arrives on the market. And Epic owns the Gears IP, if they want to develop for another console that's their choice. Gears on the PS3 is much more likely than MGS4 -- simply given the fact that it hasn't been discounted by anyone from Epic (and has even been hinted to before), where the other rumor has been shot down as many times as it has cropped up.




> As I understood it, current XBox 360 games could be designed to take advantage of the more powerful processing of the next console, essentially making them, "forward compatable." Their wording.


Every game ever released is 'forward compatible.' It isn't the inherent design of a particular game that affects this, it's the hardware. Emulation, especially coupling hardware and software emulation, can be a very powerful thing.


----------

